# Pollen Count ~ Italy



## spence (May 25, 2008)

Hello,

We have found out on the weekend that our son suffers with a pollen allergy (only 15 months). The count was high on the weekend but we are off to Garda soon. Is there a high count around the southern end of the lake or does the lake help to keep it down?

Does anybody know of a good website to monitor the count. uk.weather.com is not working!

Thanks

Spence


----------

